# e-mail messages wont send, why?



## nad (18 Mar 2008)

Hi 
when i try to send an e-mail it wont go, and i get the following error message.(the message could not be sent because the recipient was rejected by the server) the addresses i am sending to are ones i have used before,any suggestions how i can correct this or what the cause might be?


----------



## HappyBudda (18 Mar 2008)

*Re: e-mail messages wont sent, why?*

It could be any number of things, but possibly that you have gone over your limits.  Try deleting big e-mails. i.e. large attachments.  Ensure to remove them from deleted items too


----------



## davidoco (18 Mar 2008)

*Re: e-mail messages wont sent, why?*

Send a small one liner email and see does that go. The receivers mail file may be full.


----------



## askU (18 Mar 2008)

*Re: e-mail messages wont sent, why?*

Are you using  MS outlook?


----------



## Caveat (18 Mar 2008)

*Re: e-mail messages wont sent, why?*

Are you sending multiple CC or BCC copies? If so, and if one of these addresses are mistyped, you may get the error message you refer to.


----------



## nad (18 Mar 2008)

using outlook express , have just deleted alot of unwanted mail and problem still there.


----------



## sam h (18 Mar 2008)

*Re: e-mail messages wont sent, why?*

...and are you using eircom....I have started to get this in the last while.  Some of the errors I got were:

'Xxxx, Xxxx' on 3/8/2008 9:08 PM
451 http://www.spamhaus.org/query/bl?ip=89.100.131.111

and

The following recipient(s) could not be reached:
'XXX@xxxx on 2/5/2008 5:05 PM
553 sorry, that domain isn't in my list of allowed rcpthosts (#5.7.1)

any techies who can shead some light....


----------



## HappyBudda (18 Mar 2008)

*Re: e-mail messages wont sent, why?*

1. Either try from an alternate e-mail address you may have. This will eliminate provider error.
2. Try to reply to an  email from a recipient as opposed to sending a new one


----------



## Technologist (18 Mar 2008)

This usually happens if the internet connection you're using is with a different service-provider to the owner of the SMTP host you configured in Outlook Express.

So, for example, if you're on an Eircom hotspot but you're configured to use UTV Internet's SMTP relay for outgoing mail.

If you are on Eircom, then use mail1.eircom.net for outgoing mail, even if your incoming mail is coming from a different server.

Happens a lot when abroad and using hotspots.

One other possibility is that your ISP's SMTP server has been black-listed by the recipient's server because someone else used it for Spamming.


----------



## askU (18 Mar 2008)

*Re: e-mail messages wont sent, why?*



askU said:


> Are you using  MS outlook?



Your local folder data size could have been exceeded if using MS outlook! This will cause emails to _not go.._


----------



## sam h (26 Mar 2008)

This is still acting up on me & have not been able to e-mail for a few days. I followed some links through Spamhaus & found out that I needs to click to approve SMTP, which I have done, but still not sending. I am with Eircom....I would rather not change address by setting up another account....anyone got any ideas on how to overcome this before I charge up a fortune calling Eircom! (PS - need fairly plain english!) Thanks

451 http://www.spamhaus.org/query/bl?ip=89.100.131.XXX



> If you are on Eircom, then use mail1.eircom.net for outgoing mail,


 - tried this but seemed to make no difference


----------



## sam h (26 Mar 2008)

Gave in & called Eircom, who got me to log on via their web-site (never normally log on this way).  As soon as it connected, he said as far as they are concerned it is working & to contact my service provider (which I thought they were!!- said I wasn't a techie).  Broadband is via NTL - does that make them my service provider?


----------



## nai (27 Mar 2008)

as Technologist stated - Eircom will only allow you to use their SMTP server to sendmail if you use their broadband services (or any old dial up connection). They explicitly block connections from other landline bb providers (eg ntl, esatbt ...) you can still use their smtp servers with 02 mobile bb.

from ntl website [broken link removed] - set your smtp server to smtp.upcmail.ie

you will have to leave the pop server pointing to eircoms pop server.


----------



## sam h (27 Mar 2008)

Thanks for this nai.

I've had my email set up like this for about 2 years & no problems, is this something new that Eircom are enforcing? 

I've gone to the address above, but I have never had anything set up with NTL, such as log-ons etc. (NTL guy came and installed everything & no problem until now). Do I need to call them to get something setup or is there a particular place on their website I need to go? I cann't see anywhere obvious.


PS - remembered an old gmail account & sent a mail thru that, so it just the mail sent from my eircom account (via MS Office Outlook) that is causing the problem)


----------



## Technologist (27 Mar 2008)

Googled for 'NTL SMTP' and got this site: [broken link removed]

Server settings   *E-Mail Server* 
POP3: pop.upcmail.ie
SMTP: smtp.upcmail.ie 

*News* 
news.upc.ie

*Proxy-Server* 
None 

*Primary DNS* 
89.101.160.4

*Secondry DNS*
89.101.160.5

*Customer web space* 
members.upc.ie/us.er

where us.er is the username of the user e.g. declan.walsh 

*FTP Server* 
upload.upc.ie


----------



## onway (28 Mar 2008)

I am also getting the same Error 451 message.My e-mail address is with Eircom but I now get my broadband through UTV - what can I do...?????


----------



## wishbone (28 Mar 2008)

Maybe your service provider has just recently turned on SMTPAUTH which means that you will need to activate it.  In Outlook Express choose Tools, Accounts, select the account you send with, choose Properties, click Server tab and under Outgoing Mail Server tick My server requires authentication.  You can either use the same settings or provide others, although the same settings should probably do the trick.  Hopefully that might help.


----------



## Orga (28 Mar 2008)

In all of the above cases the issue is with the user's Outlook/OExpress settings pointing to an incorrect SMTP server. Change your SMTP settings to match those of your provider and your problem will disappear. Else, you can go to the spamhaus web site every time you send mail in a session and de-list your IP address (first option way easier).


----------



## Technologist (28 Mar 2008)

onway said:


> I am also getting the same Error 451 message.My e-mail address is with Eircom but I now get my broadband through UTV - what can I do...?????


Check the UTV web site for the correct SMTP settings.


----------



## sam h (28 Mar 2008)

Really appreciate all the advice but still stuck - change the setting....but looked for a password & the only password I've ever used for e-mail isn't working.  Will call NTL & see if I can sort it out.   Probably would be easier to change address !!


----------



## Technologist (29 Mar 2008)

sam h said:


> Really appreciate all the advice but still stuck - change the setting....but looked for a password & the only password I've ever used for e-mail isn't working.  Will call NTL & see if I can sort it out.   Probably would be easier to change address !!


For sending e-mail on standard SMTP servers (which is what most ISPs use), you usually don't need a password. Disable any password or authentication options related to SMTP or sending mail.

You do need a password for retrieving e-mail.


----------



## nad (31 Mar 2008)

Technologist said:


> This usually happens if the internet connection you're using is with a different service-provider to the owner of the SMTP host you configured in Outlook Express.
> 
> So, for example, if you're on an Eircom hotspot but you're configured to use UTV Internet's SMTP relay for outgoing mail.
> 
> ...


Thanks guys for the help, the above remedy seem's to have sorted the problem,took a while to get it right but back working now.


----------



## sam h (7 Apr 2008)

Thanks to all, Technolgists advice :


> Server settings *E-Mail Server*
> POP3: pop.upcmail.ie
> SMTP: smtp.upcmail.ie


+ UN-ticking the "my computer needs suthorisation" worked


----------



## Marianne (17 Jul 2011)

Hoping someone can help me with a related few queries:- 

Got a new iPhone 4 with eMobile and am trying to set up e-mail.  When I'm in the office, my incoming mail server setting is mail.mariannesurl.com (substituting mariannesurl.com for my actual address) and my outgoing mail server is mail1.eircom.net but this only works when I'm connected through my Eircom broadband router.  

Anyone know what the outgoing mail server settings for eMobile are?  I can't find them on the eMobile website.  

Similarly, I have a pay-as-you-go wireless internet Vodafone dongle for use on the laptop when out and about.  Anyone know what the outgoing mail server settings for that are, if I want to send e-mail using it?

Finally, I'm going abroad shortly and plan to use both iPhone and Vodafone dongle.  Do I need to change the outgoing mail settings when roaming?

Thanks in advance.


----------

